# bunny troubles



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i am not having any luck this year on the rabbits, i have been out five times and came home with zero bunnies. i can't figure it out. last year i hunted the same land and never had any trouble getting them up, this year out of five trips i've only jumped five rabbits and never managed a shot on any of them. i have even tried going out on public land and nothing doing. i did manage a couple of pheasant though. i usually by myself w/out any dogs and just kick them up walking but it seems like i can't find any this year for some reason. i know being alone is part of the problem as i can't cover enough ground quickly enough but i think i would have at least got one by now. any pointers would be appreciated thanks guys. and if there is anyone close that would be looking for a hunting partner feel free to pm me.


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

hey, If you are near the deer creek area I have a couple of good public spots. Jumped 7 in two days about 3 hrs each day. I just can't hit the damn things. If I am going down you are more than welcome to meet me.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

deer creek is kind of a drive for me but may be worth it at the rate i'm going let me know when your goin gand maybe we can work something out


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....This coyote population is hurting all the small game here in Ohio....At least that's how I fill...GOOD HUNTING GUYS...C.L...


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

Weather is supposed to be bad all week. I am gonna try thursday but it will be mostly looking for new spots unless the weather changes from ice to snow. Sunday looks like the next real chance that I will actually hunt. I will let you know on thursday. By the way where you driving from. I am in Columbus and so far the 45 min trip has been worth it. I have seen some rabbit. Maybe I can ask around for some spots closer to you. My dad has hunted Ohio for over 40 yrs, he always knows of some crazy areas around the state that so far has produced for me. Thats the only reason I even hunt the Deer creek area.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fergs back said:


> Weather is supposed to be bad all week. I am gonna try thursday but it will be mostly looking for new spots unless the weather changes from ice to snow. Sunday looks like the next real chance that I will actually hunt. I will let you know on thursday. By the way where you driving from. I am in Columbus and so far the 45 min trip has been worth it. I have seen some rabbit. Maybe I can ask around for some spots closer to you. My dad has hunted Ohio for over 40 yrs, he always knows of some crazy areas around the state that so far has produced for me. Thats the only reason I even hunt the Deer creek area.


Just a reminder to you that this weekend is the bonus gun weekend for deer hunting and thus the rabbit hunting is not allowed on Saturday and Sunday. I wouldn't want you to make a trip to the field to find that one out.


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

bkr43050


Totally forgot, that sucks.....for me at least. Good luck to all the deer hunters. Well next week sometime then. But then there is Christmas. Screw the family I am going hunting, lol.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i will be in the feild hopeing to fill my deer tag this weekend i am about 45 min north of columbus, i live about ten min south of marion


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you live 10 minutes south of Marion, have you tried Killdeer plains ?? Haven't been there for a couple years, but it used to be loaded with bunnies.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in Columbus as well, if you're ever looking for someone to go along I'd certainly be willing assuming the timing works.


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

Well went down to Deer Creek today and jumped nothing. Went through 2 honey hole and they just werent running. Maybe I can't find them as easy as I thought. Either that or just a bad day, who knows. Marion to Deer creek is one hell of a haul, but with BuckeyeHunter, Me, and yourself I think a trip to killdeer plains is a good bet. 3 of us on the ground we are bound to jump something. I prob got a buddy that would want to go too. Just let me and BuckeyeHunter know and I am sure we could all set something up.

Also I am going with my dad and one of his buddies to Deer Creek next week with his buddies beagles. I will let you all know how I did. Gotta be better with a dog or 4.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you guys looked into the BIG ISLAND public Hunting area. That is probably the least noted public hunting area around, and it is awesome. Check into it, you will be pleasently suprised, pheasant and Bunnies.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ....This coyote population is hurting all the small game here in Ohio....At least that's how I fill...GOOD HUNTING GUYS...C.L...


a farmer told me that the owl is actually the biggest predator to the cotton tail. Any thoughts on this


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i counted 4 wabbits while deer hunting in belmont county... its goes like this.... you see allot of what your not hunting seesh


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i will say owl/hawk then coyote

but either way the pops aren't what they were a couple years back at least not on my properties. i have never been to kill deer but have been thinking of going to big island just not to familiar with the area. i have been to delaware a few times this year with mixed results have only jumped one rabbit but both trips have jumped pheasants.

actually in the hand full of times i have been out i have seen more pheasant than rabbit.... kinda weird

fergs back check your pms


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

I know it sounds a little crazy but when I was younger my uncle who I hunt with would tell us howl like a beagle. You'll be surprised how many more rabbits you'll jump. Thats of course if there are rabbits where you are hunting. 

fishintechnician, I am still itching to get into those pike if you're game. I also wouldn't mind bustin a few pheasants out at DSP. Let me know if you head out. 

MP


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

its funny that yopu mention it with the warm up headed this weekend i can't decide wheater to go out after the bunnies or try for some pike. i think i am still leaning towards rabbit. if you wan to go pm me your # and i'll give you a call i don't have internet at home so i'll have no way to contact you over the vacation.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

did anyone get out this weekend? i went fishing on sat but could'nt fish the river for pike because it was blown. didn't get to go hunting at all. after tommorow i have 5 days off so if anyone wants to go pm me and we can get together and try to get something going


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

PM sent to both you and Fergs if either of you guys are free later this week.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

check your pm's bh


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

finally got into the bunnies on sat limited on sat and got three on sun, figured out where they are holding completly diff area than last year. my honey holes are 0 so now i am pretty much relearning my woods. anyone have any idea why they would change where they are holding at?


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not much of a rabbit hunter anymore but when I did I always hunted the warm up days. In my opinion the warm ups after a heavy snowfall are the best. They just bounce up and down in the heavy snow. wow after reading this post I just may have to get out and do a little you guys gave me the itch.


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

4 of us killed 10 sat. going to a spot around greenfield this sat. havent been there in acouple of years and no ones been hunting them there


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have some places in johnstown to bunny hunt. if you ever want to go just send me a pm


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I haven't done so well on public land this year compared with last few. Private land still doing well. (sw Oh) 

Sometimes hunting pressure will make them move, also changes in land use. Place we hunt in KY there was a spot where old homestead was. When farmer had beans or Corn in fields surrounding spot rabbits were thick. Let fields go fallow for couple of years and rabbits were gone.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well they place they are holding now is a dry creek bed with alfalfa on one side and corn on the other also holding in the thicket where the creek bed comes in same feilds, last couple of years they would hold in the opiste edge of the woods and in the tall standing grass feilds (both of which are surrounded by woods.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Went out today and the dog jumped 2. Didnt get a chance at either. They ran right for the holes. Dog got one turned but it went in another hole before he could get a decent run. Oh well still looking for that first rabbit kill.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well this weekend is looking great just checked the wheater and it is calling for snow friday night to sat morning with accumulation up to six inches. that will make for some good hunting there. i'll be out for sure


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

went out on sat and sun, didn't get as much snow as they were calling for but had some, got one on sat and three on sun. again had alot of rabbits moving and didn't have too many open shots but did manage some

on a different note i took my wife out hunting for the first time. i bought her a pump action 410, she passed her hunters saftey coarse last year and never got her license. so bought her license and got her the gun and took her out. we had a really good time. she jumped a few and one she jumped pulled up and followed it with her bead but never shot so i had to take it. i think she was affraid of the gun because she had not shot it yet, ( i think she thought it was going to be like my 12 gauge.) so after about an hour i took her into the woods and let her shoot it. very good at shooting it now just have to get that first rabbit under her belt. but she told me that she liked it even though she didn't get anything. waiting to see what the weekend weather holds in store hoping to get back out this coming weekend.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well i just got me a late christmas present, i bought a benelli nova today hope to take it out sometime this weekend and try to pop a couple of rabbits.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

buckeye hunter and myself wnet out on sat, didn't get anything only jumped one. had a good time tough, matt when you wnat to go out again just let me know, was nice to meet you


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Posting here so that I get to 5 posts and can PM again  New rule apparently..


----------

